# Traduction page web sur iPad



## Kaulyne (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous et merci de m'aider .
Je suis à la recherche d'une app ou d'une astuce pour obtenir très facilement la traduction d'une page web sur safari. J'ai trouvé sur knotilus mais il faut faire de nombreux clics avant le resultat. Si vous pouviez me renseigner ça serait sympa 
iPad 2 blanc 16go depuis le 5 mai: j'adoreeeeee


----------



## worldice (30 Mai 2011)

Kaulyne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci de m'aider .
> Je suis à la recherche d'une app ou d'une astuce pour obtenir très facilement la traduction d'une page web sur safari. J'ai trouvé sur knotilus mais il faut faire de nombreux clics avant le resultat. Si vous pouviez me renseigner ça serait sympa
> iPad 2 blanc 16go depuis le 5 mai: j'adoreeeeee



Sélectionne tout le texte, puis copie-le. Colle-le ensuite sur un des grands sites de traduction (Google traduction, Reverso...).


----------

